# My Tapetech handle broke



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm really starting to wonder about this tapetech stuff. Yesterday just as i was starting to run the final coat on my flats the screws that hold the axle on my extension handle sheared, leaving me without a brake. Hand coating A 10' ceiling and 13' vault was exactly what i needed on an already hard day. Is it to much to ask for a tool to last more than 4 jobs?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Four jobs? That should last longer than that. Is this tool under warranty? Drywall Master warranties their tools for 5 years, I think that Columbia does also.

I would take that handle to a dealer and politely explain that they must give you a new one. Don't let them bully you.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Make a phone call or two - one to the salesman and one to the TT rep - and if you don't hear the right words go directly to a fasteners shop. TT seems to use imperial (non metric) sizes and UNF threads but the right shop will know what's what.

If you're feeling cheeky, sent TT an itemised invoice for your time. Be sure to post their response... if any.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

What the hell, I will cut to the chase. Tape-Tech doesn't give the customer service that you need nor, do they produce the quality. I purchased some used TT tools and had a problem, I called TT. I was not given the answers that I wanted to hear. They even gave me false information.

I would strongly suggest trying Drywall Master tools in the future. They are of high quality and Drywall Master will go above and beyond the normal standards to make you happy with your tools. Drywall Master offers better tools at a cheaper price, which should have you using their products anyway. 

I think that Columbia offers quality tools also. I have heard that they will help you with any problems too. 

I am convinced that TT is going down hill at an alarming rate. Too bad for them. While they are doing this, the other companies are becoming bigger and better.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> What the hell, I will cut to the chase. Tape-Tech doesn't give the customer service that you need nor, do they produce the quality. I purchased some used TT tools and had a problem, I called TT. I was not given the answers that I wanted to hear. They even gave me false information.
> 
> I would strongly suggest trying Drywall Master tools in the future. They are of high quality and Drywall Master will go above and beyond the normal standards to make you happy with your tools. Drywall Master offers better tools at a cheaper price, which should have you using their products anyway.
> 
> ...


 You hit the nail on the head, my next set of tools will not be TT! I fired off a email to the head of TT, about there crappy service. They called and tried to smooth it over by putting a ez clean lid on my taping tube. Asked me my shirt size then sent me 2 shirt two sizes to small. just goes to show there head is not in the game.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

they ordered me the replacement parts hopefully there are no more issues


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

what size handle was it? I'm thinking of getting the 92" handle for tall ceilings.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

its the 41" to 63" extension handle


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Went and bought a columbia handle today because I couldn't wait to get the tapetech back and wow what a tool, I regret not buying columbia in the first place. It just works and feels better.


----------

